# Anthony Davis' meet & greet with NOLA media



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer
> Anthony Davis on basketball-crazed Kentucky: "You're under the microscope. Pressure-wise, playing there really helped me."
> 
> 9m Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer
> ...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*re: Anthony Davis' meet & greet with NOLA media*

Video

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2012/06/19/061912workoutDavismpg-2132412/index.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*re: Anthony Davis' meet & greet with NOLA media*

More videos...

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2012/06/19/AnthonyDavismp4-2132805

http://www.wwltv.com/sports/basketb...s-says-he-doesnt-feel-pressure-159584745.html


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

He's gonna be great! Now I'll have a reason to start watching the NBA again!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's a cool video on how Anthony spent most of his day in NOLA.

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/draft/2012/06/25/20120625_davis_hornets_feature.nba/index.html


----------

